# Clerkship Programs



## gabidc

Hi,
My name is Gabriela en I?m a med student from Brasil.
Last year I was searching for clerkship programs when I found a web site or blog that had some kind of comparison on all of the programs availables, with costs, the necessity of USLME step1, etc.

Has anyone seen it? Or even know where I can find something like this?

Thank you very much!!

Gabriela


----------

